# Changing a nib



## Boz (Dec 17, 2013)

My GF wants me to make a fountain pen with a flat or angled calligraphy nib.  I think I will make a Majestic Jr. and I found a flat nib online that is the right size.  Can someone either explain or direct me to a tutorial that explains how to remove and instal a different nib.
Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## MichaelD (Dec 17, 2013)

Short version is here in the library.

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/BTN5-2008.pdf


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 17, 2013)

Upgrading your nib on a component fountain pen - YouTube


----------

